# fox farm nutrients for dwc



## str8xjagerxbongxtoker (Feb 23, 2010)

its been 3 days since ive put my royal kush in my 10gal dwc. so far im feeding her straight ph'd water. i have the fox farm growbig that is for soil with a npk of 6-4-4 but on the fox farm feeding chart the hydro growbig has a npk of 3-2-6.
so can i use the soil growbig for my dwc??


----------



## MindzEye (Feb 23, 2010)

Looks like the hydro version is about half strength of the soil, thats kinda strange since nute levels are usually higher in hydro than soil.. If thats the case maybe try using them at half strength.. Remember a little goes a long ways when feeding young plants.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 23, 2010)

In general most nutes for soil will not work in hydro, but most hydro nutes will work in soil


----------



## ishnish (Feb 23, 2010)

pcduck said:
			
		

> In general most nutes for soil will not work in hydro, but most hydro nutes will work in soil



glad i stumbled on this..  i was just thinking if it was ok to be using my hydro nutes to finish off my dirt ladies...


----------



## str8xjagerxbongxtoker (Feb 23, 2010)

so nobody has tryed this before?


----------



## MindzEye (Feb 23, 2010)

Nope I havnt, I use nutes that cost less than FF... Sorry wish I could help more...


----------



## str8xjagerxbongxtoker (Feb 24, 2010)

plz any info anybody??


----------



## pcduck (Feb 24, 2010)

What answer do you want?


----------



## str8xjagerxbongxtoker (Feb 24, 2010)

just got off the phone with fox farm and got my answer


----------



## pcduck (Feb 24, 2010)

well enlighten the rest of us:aok:


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Mar 7, 2010)

:yeahthat:  :confused2:


----------



## loolagigi (Mar 8, 2010)

str8xjagerxbongxtoker said:
			
		

> so nobody has tryed this before?


i use ff whole line for dwc.....


----------



## Gone2pot! (Mar 9, 2010)

I'm currently using Fox Farm GrowBig 3-2-6 in a 5 gallon waterfarm.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 9, 2010)

str8xjagerxbongxtoker said:
			
		

> just got off the phone with fox farm and got my answer



:hitchair: Why would you post that you received an answer and not let others know what it was?


----------

